# Larpool Viaduct, Whitby



## Silhouette (May 28, 2008)

Building on this thirteen arch brick structure began in 1882 to carry the Scarborough & Whitby Railway over the River Esk. It was constructed by John Waddell. The line closed in 1965 (Beeching) and the line now carries an interesting foot/cycle track.

It must be noted that the pictures I took under the bridge, although all taken from tarmac accessible by vehicle or on foot, were apparently taken on private property, restricted to residents of certain addresses. I misread the signs!






















On the top, there's no feeling of exposure for someone who hates artificial heights (at least not for me).






Curious structures - four of these - two mirrored each side though the heavy metal plate at ground level is missing from two. I'd like some ideas as to what these might be .






I suspect these are to stop the water eroding the supports (might be wrong - open to suggestions).






I love it! 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tarboat (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I shall be up there soon and will definitely have a look.


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2008)

Ooh, that's really nice. I love how viaducts all look slightly different and have got their own special quirks. I still feel a bit toe-curly imagining walking across one of them though! 
Nice report and photos, Silhouette.


----------



## Neosea (May 28, 2008)

Have you got a flashearth link? Looks like a cool visit next time I am in the area.


----------



## Silhouette (May 29, 2008)

Here's the Flash Earth LINK


----------



## sqwasher (May 29, 2008)

Wey Hey! :biglaugh: A pal of mine owns some of the land next to here-you can see his land & buildings on your second pic thru the furthest arch on the right. Good to see some decent pics of here. He has massive bonfires on Nov 5th & sets off fireworks from this viaduct down welding wire to 'attack' his bonfires (he has done bonfires like huge spaceships, boats, castles etc) much to the delight of all watching (& annoyance from his neighbours!) :shocked: The plates on the top are for access to old pipes that cross over within the viaduct. The one pictured was for a 12" gas main & on the opposite side was a 4" water main. The viaduct was bought a few years ago by some 'cycle path group thingy' for the huge sum of £1! Pity no one thought to buy it for bungee jumping or something! Thanks for posting them Silhouette.


----------



## Silhouette (May 29, 2008)

Excellent Sqwasher - thanks! I remember seeing a large pipe coming out of the concrete at the Western end of the viaduct (it must have been gas* then given it was the same side as the plating). Those properties are dead nice! We did see reference to fireworks on the viaduct somewhere but I can't remember where or what .

Seriously -it sold for a _quid_? I'd 'have given them a fiver no question .


* I didn't mention the old Gas Works - got a couple of pictures of that from the top. Looks like a private residence being renovated or something - you can still see part of the circular pit where one of the tanks was. They all show in the Flash Earth link.

Thanks again


----------



## Sabtr (May 29, 2008)

Ooo very nice.  It looks to be of similar size to the one we did at Hounsgill. That too is part of the Sustrans cycle network. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 29, 2008)

they just dont build bridges like they used too


----------



## cardiffrail (May 29, 2008)

Lovely pics mate. Like the unusual pier bases with the small arches within them - very unusual.


----------



## mineme (May 29, 2008)

wow great photos and what great history to gust like hear in derby the council bought fryergate bridge for 1£1 and that is in a v poor stat of repear sham on you dcc and like your viarduct beching closed that line to


----------



## Silhouette (May 29, 2008)

Thanks _everyone_ for the positive comments!


----------



## Neosea (May 29, 2008)

Silhouette said:


> Here's the Flash Earth LINK



Thanks for the link


----------



## jon_w (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting structure this.. one over 120 years old!

A lot of rebuilding work has been done to this bridge during its lifetime.. there are 'newer' bricks visible on the bridge... the 'private land' you took these pictures on is infact captain cooks haven cottages! There is a lot of dried up cement which has leaked down the bridge.. 

3rd picture down you can see a lot of visible black colouring under the arches.. in strange shapes! Suppose it is normal for a 120 year old bridge...


----------



## smiffy (Jan 2, 2009)

Silhouette said:


> Seriously -it sold for a _quid_? I'd 'have given them a fiver no question .



Uummm.........aren't you forgetting something ???
You may well have a fiver spare to buy it with but would you have the gawd knows how much needed spare per year to maintain it and insure it for full Public Liability Cover etc just in case a brick ever fell off it on someones nut or some clown decided to kill themselves by jumping off it and then the family decide to sue you because you provided the means of their demise and didn't prevent them hopping over the edge by fitting yer viaduct with unclimbable fencing etc etc??? 
Laugh if you like but thats the way litigation works ..............it ain't _their_ fault for jumping off it .........its _your_ fault for letting them be able to .............
Anyways ...........if yer serious about owning summat like this............... what used to be known as the 'British Rail Properties Board' (probably part of Railtrack now) still has thousands of tunnels and viaducts and bridges on their books that they'll be happy to sell you.... usually fer a token sum too cos they're happy to be shot of them so that someone else picks up the bill for all the above mentioned reasons...
anyways ...its a lovely old viaduct for all of that!


----------



## gaara (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow!!! Gorgeous pix...well done.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 2, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Uummm.........aren't you forgetting something ???
> Anyways ...........if yer serious about owning summat like this...............


No I'm not - it was an ironic joke given the ridiculously low selling price .


----------



## smiffy (Jan 2, 2009)

Silhouette said:


> No I'm not - it was an ironic joke given the ridiculously selling price .


Guessed so mate.............
anyways..never mind old railway bridges....hang on a month or so more and down my way you'll probably be able to buy a 3 bed house for less than a tenner..........


----------

